# 200q V10 TDI dragracer



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

A crazy guy from Poland got a V10 TDI from a Touareg and installed it in his 200q. Check out the thread in The Car Lounge:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3477485


----------

